# Orphan



## Bender (Jul 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPFQ8I04bvE[/YOUTUBE]




> The tragic loss of their unborn child has devastated Kate and John, taking a toll on both their marriage and Kate?s fragile psyche as she is plagued by nightmares and haunted by demons from her past. Struggling to regain some semblance of normalcy in their lives, the couple decides to adopt another child. At the local orphanage, both John and Kate find themselves strangely drawn to a young girl named Esther. Almost as soon as they welcome Esther into their home, however, an alarming series of events begins to unfold, leading Kate to believe that there?s something wrong with Esther?this seemingly angelic little girl is not what she appears to be. Concerned for the safety of her family, Kate tries to get John and others to see past Esther?s sweet facade. But her warnings go unheeded until it may be too late?for everyone.



Just came back from seeing it

Movie was fucking hilarious 

also creepy at the same time


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 27, 2009)

I plan on seeing it. It's just a matter of when. These types of movies usually don't interest me. Reminds me too much of "Joshua", which reminded me too much of "The Good Son".....


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

My friend wants me to go see it. I don't feel its worth my 12 bucks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

The trailers also reminded me of The Good Son.

It looks too much like a giant ball of cliches, really. I would never pay for this.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 27, 2009)

so spoil me...whats her secret?


----------



## Bender (Jul 27, 2009)

The beginning of the movie is pretty good

it's just


*Spoiler*: __ 



near the ending that it turns into the typical cliche suspense/horror/thriller film


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

Its probably worth a download, of course ill delete it after I watch it. Not worth THAT much.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm skipping on this one. I keep seeing those stupid ads where she's just throwing a tantrum, it doesn't look scary, just annoying. 



Roy said:


> My friend wants me to go see it. I don't feel its worth my 12 bucks.



12 bucks? Where the heck do you watch your movies at?


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm skipping on this one. I keep seeing those stupid ads where she's just throwing a tantrum, it doesn't look scary, just annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 bucks? Where the heck do you watch your movies at?





LA is expensive dude, and I go to the one in Universal City Walk most of the time


----------



## Muse (Jul 27, 2009)

I won't see it...looks kinda lame


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> LA is expensive dude, and I go to the one in Universal City Walk most of the time



Really? Good thing me and my family didn't see Moon while we were in LA, we were spending a lot of money as it was.


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> Really? Good thing me and my family didn't see Moon while we were in LA, we were spending a lot of money as it was.



Oh my God, I have yet to watch that fucking movie 

Yeah dude, a family of four is like 50+ dollars. What place did you guys visit? And did you enjoy our high sales taxes?


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> Oh my God, I have yet to watch that fucking movie
> 
> Yeah dude, a family of four is like 50+ dollars. What place did you guys visit? And did you enjoy our high sales taxes?



It's a great movie, you need to see it.

We went to LA to check out the LA Film School cause I want to go there, so we stayed for a couple of days.
We mostly just walked Hollywood Blvd. and checked out the shops, I got a Joker bobblehead. 
Then we went to the Santa Monica Pier and such.

Parking was expensive lol. Darn quarters.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> Oh my God, I have yet to watch that fucking movie
> 
> Yeah dude, *a family of four is like 50+ dollars*. What place did you guys visit? And did you enjoy our high sales taxes?



a bag of popcorn is like 60+


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2009)

Here its only $7 during matinee, plus I got that Loyalty Cup from Harkins so a large soda is only $1.


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> It's a great movie, you need to see it.
> 
> We went to LA to check out the LA Film School cause I want to go there, so we stayed for a couple of days.
> We mostly just walked Hollywood Blvd. and checked out the shops, I got a Joker bobblehead.
> ...



Ill try going next week. Can't this week going out of the country >_<

LA Film School? Thats awesome dude. 

Hollywood Blvd is a great place for that kind of stuff . The Pier is a fun place to hang out, did you get in the water? 

Parking is horrbile here. You can try parking in the street, you won't find any spaces but you can try


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2009)

Yup, and my legs were burning from the salt water on my jeans. xD
And we went to a fancy restaurant with wet pants. 

We also went to...I forgot which beach it was, but its near Santa Monica. It has the Muscle Beach place thing? We saw a dude with nothing but a thong on. I wanted to take a picture for the lulz.


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yup, and my legs were burning from the salt water on my jeans. xD
> And we went to a fancy restaurant with wet pants.
> 
> We also went to...I forgot which beach it was, but its near Santa Monica. It has the Muscle Beach place thing? We saw a dude with nothing but a thong on. I wanted to take a picture for the lulz.



Its worse if it gets in your eyes . If the fancy restaurant was in the Pier then it's ok. A lot of people do that. 

Ive seen my fair share of those guys ......


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2009)

It was across the bridge.


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> It was across the bridge.



Was it seafood? I bet it was xD


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> Was it seafood? I bet it was xD



Yup. 

I had this spaghetti something, awful. If I ever get rich and famous, fuck fancy restaurants, I'm eating at TGIF's.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

Giving orphans everywhere a bad name.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm skipping this as well. I'll give it a watch when it's on basic cable and I have nothing else to watch. With that being said. I spoiled myself to see what her secret was. I gotta say. That's not a bad twist at all.


----------



## Shade (Jul 27, 2009)

No one waste your money on this, it's among the worst movies I've ever seen. It's funny how bad it is.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2009)

A pedo would probably like watching this....


----------



## Trism (Jul 29, 2009)

Meh, this looks rather cliché to me. I think I'll pass.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 29, 2009)

I kind of want to see this movie....but I'm not sure if I'll be able to find anyone to go with me. My family doesn't tend to watch scary movies. My mom does sometimes but I don't think she'd go.

It's not like I need to see it....if not I'll just see it when it comes out on DVD but I am definitly curious about it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2009)

Im actually hearing good stuff about it, making me want to see it more.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> I'm skipping this as well. I'll give it a watch when it's on basic cable and I have nothing else to watch. With that being said. I spoiled myself to see what her secret was. I gotta say. That's not a bad twist at all.



I read a spoiler too... I actually think it was somewhat predictable.


----------



## Micku (Jul 30, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I read a spoiler too... I actually think it was somewhat predictable.



A bit, but a good one. 

I really like this movie. It's not the cliche that I thought it was going to be and as it appears as the trailers made it as. I feel this will be a underrated movie. It's not the "Good Son" type of movie even though it appears to be. The only thing that I dislike about it was the ending where it really did became a bit cliche, but overall I do recommend people to go see the movie. All the kids did an amazing job, but I feel Isabelle Fuhrman deserves some type of reward for this role. She was great and she is only 12 years old. 

But yeah, the trailers did this movie in the gutter. I thought it was going to be lame when I went to go see it too. I didn't even want to, but my friend insisted. I had a good time.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> It was across the bridge.



Captain D's is not a fancy restaurant...


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Captain D's is not a fancy restaurant...



And to the right about a mile. 

It was some Italian name, I don't remember it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2009)

Is this one just like any other evil child plots to kill family and is possessed or crazy?


----------



## Superior (Aug 3, 2009)

She's not possesed, just crazy, I went to see it, I enjoyed it alot.


----------



## forumer147 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have seen the trailer of this one and I wonder if this movie is scary as it seems??


----------



## Catterix (Aug 12, 2009)

I actually really liked this movie. And it takes a lot for me to like horror movies.

The end descended into a typical horror/slasher farce once the truth was revealed. But everything before it had me extremely tense. I liked that it was a lot more than just a slasher, the psychological ways in which she played with the parents, whilst nothing particularly advanced as far as cinema goes, was a lot better than I expected. 

I genuinely cared for the characters and thought each one was well-rounded. No one felt like a fodder character as far as I was concerned. To be honest, the final 30 minutes could've been rewritten and this could've easily been a xenophobic drama.

This looks to be a *Marmite film*. Some people are giving it 9/10 reviews. Others are giving it 2/10. If you're looking for something more advanced than slasher movies, but something easier to swallow than a hitchcock-esque film, this is a good film to go see. However, I wouldn't say it was a keeper, but it's definitely worth a look.


----------

